# "Yogi" chama coal tipple



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Some time ago I down loaded a article to build the Chama coal tipple from Lawrence "Yogi's" web site. Does anyone know if the site still exists?. I have tried the search thing and come up with the link,but it wont go to the site anymore.. I am looking for the how to photos that I forgot to download along with the articles at the time...Thanks, Travis


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep, the webpage is down..looks like it has been for several years..
but its archived by the "wayback machine" (the internet archive)..just google "wayback machine"


Yogi's archived Chama Tower page 

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of Yogi, I haven't seen him around here for years, nor have I seen anyone mention him. Anyone know if he's okay?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

His webpage has been down since 2008 or 2009..and I cant seem to find a new one. 
nearly all of his on-line activity also seemed to stop about that time.. 
he had tons of on-line activity before 2009, (google finds him all over the internet) but virtually nothing after then.. 

although I found one post from him, here on MLS, from February 2012. 

Scot


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

From memory, Yogi was at ECLSTS 3 (?) years ago, and supposed to be there last 2 (?) but had illness to deal with and could not make it. But this is a vague recollection. A great gent, BTW. 

Jerry


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help...Travis


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link to his site on the wayback machine, there was a ton of great information even if half of the pictures were missing


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope he is OK. He always had some great information and pictures to post to this forum.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the following link which brings you to the 'Bellaire Depot' site for L. 'Yogi' W 

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/ 

Bob C.


----------

